# Ang napapanahong Bibingka at Puto-Bumbong



## bnncff

What does this mean?
Ang napapanahong
Bibingka at Puto-Bumbong


----------



## DotterKat

bnncff said:


> ....ang napapanahong bibingka at puto bumbong....



The above text fragment can be translated as "..... the seasonal bibingka and puto bumbong....." OR ".....bibingka and puto bumbong, (which) are so appropriate for the season...."


----------



## bnncff

Ok, thank you


----------

